# Aydınlık neyin oluyor senin?



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody
I would like to know what is the meaning of this sentence, since my Turkish is very basic.
Aydınlık = Noun, nominative
neyin = Genitive
oluyor = Verb, present, 3rd person
senin? = Genitive

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## CHovek

Your sentence translates as "How is Aydınlık related to you?".


----------



## ninecats

It might be translated like this:
What is the light to you? What's your relationship with the light?

But, It does not has a clear meaning. What do you mean saying "aydınlık"? It must has a figurative meaning.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Context:
Aydınlık neyin oluyor senin?
Gökyüzü akraban filan mı?
Beni bulur bulmaz gözlerin
Şimşek çakıyorum yalan mı?


----------



## ninecats

Well, it is a poem by Atilla İlhan. And to translate a poem is hard to me. 

It is about falling in love. He used some metaphors in this poem. And it is hard to translate, I think. It might be like this. You resemble the light, the sky must be your relative. When you look at me (when your eyes find me), I lighten, don't I? 

I know It is not a good translation but it is better than nothing . 

Aydınlık: light
ne: what
O senin neyin olur/oluyor: what's your relationship with him/her --- what is he/she to you? 
Ol-mak: to be
Gökyüzü: sky
Akraba: relative


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Aydınlık neyin oluyor senin?
Gökyüzü akraban filan mı?
Beni bulur bulmaz gözlerin
Şimşek çakıyorum yalan mı?

What kinship does Enlightment have to you 
The sky is your relative or what ?
As soon as your eyes find me
I am lightening, a lie ?


----------



## WildWest

Here comes my version:

"Are you a relative of the light?"

One of my favorite poems by Attilâ İlhan, and I have just noticed the difficulty of translation in general. Turkish must be really difficult to learn.


----------

